# New Outback 250Rs



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Just purchased from Mike Thompson RV Super Store in Fountain Valley. The propane cover is off the tanks and will be placed back on for delivery. The trailer has a build date of 4/14/2012, so it has not been on the lot very long. The AC was running and it was very effective compared to the other trailers that were nearby without the AC running.







PDI will be this Thursday. The family is very excited to say the least.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Whoo-hoo! Hope Mike Thompson treated you well - we're three-time Outback customers of theirs (Colton & Santa Fe Springs). Looks like the kids have already claimed their bunks, lol!


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Whoo-hoo! Hope Mike Thompson treated you well - we're three-time Outback customers of theirs (Colton & Santa Fe Springs). Looks like the kids have already claimed their bunks, lol!


There was some negotiating and a couple of awkward moments, but no high pressure. I would work with them again. We spent 1 hour looking at the trailer and about 30 minutes doing the paperwork. I think they were fair and we both compromised to get what we wanted. The kids did claim their bunks before the paperwork was signed.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer! You're going to love it!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats! We recently purchased the same trailer and love it. The bunk assignment negotiations were pretty epic and each child ended up getting what they wanted- with assurances they could swap every so often. The most tense time was when "mom and dad could take the bunks and we will take the rear slide bed!" came up!







Had to explain that option was not on the table!

Have a great time with your new rig- you will love it!

S


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats. It looks like the kids chose the trailer for you. Nothing like having to deal with the negotiating after the salesman sees the kids all over "their" bunks already eh?


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your going to love it, we just got back from a long weekend in our trailer and I absolutely love ours. I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We had to bring in a federal mediator(sp) when we got our 250RS :whistling:to settle who got what bunk. Enjoy the new unit


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new rig!!!!







Seems to be a very popular model! Just out of curiosity, what is the weight limit for the slide out bed?? Is that a king size!!?? I see you also got the Moonlight interior, Great choice!! Best of luck with it!!


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

CamperKev said:


> Congrats on the new rig!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard from two different sources that the bed limit is 1200 pounds. Oh yeah, I forgot to add that my kids named the camper "Happy Trails"...


----------

